# Medina Lake *Caution*



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Just want to let people know that the Medina Firemen were doing water rescue drills last saturday on the north end. They cut 3, 4 foot by 4 foot holes thru the ice on the north side by the steel fence about 50 feet off shore. Nice to see them practicing but sucks they didn't put up any signs about the holes once they left. With the snow and cold temps I'm sure those holes have a thin coat of ice with snow on top.

As for the fishing goes, it's been slow for me there. Only a few gills and bass.

Good Luck!!
Frickster


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

are gills all 4 to 5 inches still ? hows the perch?


----------



## Beermanic (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like they are creating the problem they are practicing for? They of all people should know that they need to label their holes, it is no worse than leaving off manhole covers on a sidewalk at night. I guess common sense is in short supply these days.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone contacted the Mayor or the Fire Chief?


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

That was nearly a week ago if it was done last Saturday as you said.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Some small gills and some keepers mixed in. Slow to nothing action the last couple times I've been there. I will be trying other lakes this weekend. I caught one small perch too.

I haven't gotten on to this website since than and I just remembered about them doing that, sorry. Yes, that was last saturday.

When I went out fishing on the ice they were kind of surprised people ice fished there. So they probably went there thinking nobody would fish there this time of the year. I was fishing in the middle of the lake by the time they left to ask them to post something. I figured they would have done this knowing the danger.

Frickster


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Had they drop the blocks back into place and pack them in it would probably safe to walk in an hour, surely they wouldn't leave open holes!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Frickster, no need to apologize, I only meant that it is quite possibly safe by now with all the cold weather. If they left open water, they should be made aware of the danger of their actions. Thanks for a heads up.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow. I was going to go there on that Saturday and decided that morning to go to Spencer instead. As well, that was the area I had planned to start off at.

Shortdrift...did you by chance reach out to the FD or mayor yourself?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Both Mayor and Fire Chief are very resident oriented and ready to listen or suggest things regarding solutions or actions when approached in a courteous and professional manner.


----------

